# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Meditime...mes vetes, për veten.

## FLOWER

Deshira per te ndare skutat e shpirtit me dike eshte e madhe. Per te shfaqur gjiithe miresine, dashurine, krenarine dhe kompleksitetin qe gjenden perbrenda. A ka valle njerez qe na kuptojne ne kete bote? Nje shpirt kompleks a mund valle te gjej prehje nje dite apo do endet gjithmone vetmitar ne perpjekje te kota per nje sintonizim ne kete bote boshe, kote, false... . Do jete thjesht nje pritje pasive per momentin final, nje mbajtje e barres jete thjesht per inerci se na u dha pa u pyetur apo nje perjetim i gezueshem i cka na eshte dhene per t'u jetuar me afat.
Do shoqerohemi me njerez per kenaqesine e te berit keshtu apo thjesht nga paaftesia per te duruar vetmine dhe vetveten ne te. A do vije nje dite ajo cka duhet t'i jape kuptim kesaj jete...

----------


## FLOWER

Pse nuk ka nje vend ku mund te gjejme prehje? Pse eshte nate ngado? Edhe pse sonte ne qiell ndrin hena verbuese si nje fener makine ne nje rruge te rrezikshme te nje udhetimi te gjate jete, asgje nuk ndricohet. Rrezet e saj te argjenda nuk mberrijne deri te mua...

----------


## FLOWER

Deri tani kam qene perpelitur ne krahet e merzise, pesimizmit, melankolise, por tani jo me; tani ndjej qe ato krahe me pushtojne fort. c'te bej, s'me ngelet vec te mbeshtes koken e te prehem ne to. fundja eshte me mire keshtu se mos kesh ku te mbeshtetesh fare...

----------


## FLOWER

sa pak i duhet nje njeriu per t'u ndjere mire. nje dite si e sotmja, me shume diell qe te duket sikur te qesh ne fytyre dhe s'ka si mos te te infektoje edhe ty me nje buzeqeshje vesh me vesh; pak muzike e gezueshme ne sfond dhe mendja jote qe te con ku te duash. kush meson te vleresoje gjerat e thjeshta ndjehet gjithmone mire...

----------


## Dito

> Deri tani kam qene perpelitur ne krahet e merzise, pesimizmit, melankolise, por tani jo me; tani ndjej qe ato krahe me pushtojne fort. c'te bej, s'me ngelet vec te mbeshtes koken e te prehem ne to. fundja eshte me mire keshtu se mos kesh ku te mbeshtetesh fare...


Duke lexuar meditimet tuaja sec me vjen ndermendje persekutimi i vetvetes. Valle eshte i drejte?! Te mbeshtetesh rreth mendimeve tuaja nuk eshte shpetim kete jua siguroj une odeoni i mendimeve vetmimtare. Nejse eshte zgjedhja juaj! Lereni veten te eksploroje skutat e erreta te dashurise qe jo rralle here jane te sukseshme. Mendoni qe nje njeri do te miren tuaj pa ngarkuar veten me problemet e moralit apo te mireqenies. Eshte e drejta juaj flower te beni cka ashte e arsyeshme ne jeten tuaj por mendoni qe vitet kalojne dhe s`presin askend.

Me respekt dhe perzemersisht Odeoni i heshtur.

----------


## FLOWER

sa te thjeshta duken gjerat pare nga kendveshtrimi i te tjereve e na japin keshilla, sa pak mund ta kuptojne ato se c'ngjet brenda nesh, sa here na prishet gjumi nga mendimet qe nuk pushojne se vervituri skutave te trurit qe vuan per pak qetesi. gabimi falet njehere por nese perseritet nuk falet me-nuk dua qe te shkoj aty ku isha per t'u kthyer serisht ketu ku jam. sepse ka te ngjare te ndodhe nje gje e tille kur nuk je e sigurt per ato qe ndjen apo qe ke deshire te ndjesh. nuk di kush me ndihmon me shume ne kthjellesine e ndjenjave te mia, indiferenca e objektit te shqetesimeve te mia apo interesimi i tij i fshehte. nje zot e di sa dua te gjej qetesine dhe te fal qetesi. nje zot e di sa dua ta bej te lumtur objektin e shqetesimeve te mia, por a mund ta bej kete ne kurriz te shume gjerave te tjera-ne kurriz te nje pjese te vete ndjenjave te mia?! jam mesuar mos genjej, nuk dua te genjej as veten e as te tjeret. 
kush i ka idete e qarta vuan me pak, ai qe nuk e di c'do, nuk e di c'kerkon dhe nuk e di c'ndjen e ka shume me shume te veshtire...

----------


## FLOWER

e ndodhur ne natyre perpara nje horizonti te pafund qe hapet para meje ndjej qe me pushton nje ndjenje e vecante. eshte dicka e pashpjegueshme, shpirti i mbushur plot me ndjesine e harmonise dhe pangopshmerise ngrihet peshe, ndjen te hapet e te thithe sa me shume jete cdo pore e trupit...
...keto jane te vetmet caste ne te cilat dhe per te cilat falenderoj zotin qe ekzistoj...

----------


## FLOWER

Muzgu bie dalengadale dhe kredh ne gjysme-erresire natyren. syte e mi avash mjegullohen deri sa mundohen me kot te shquajne dicka ne terr. nje tis melankolie pushton shpirtin tim...s'do jemi me nje dite.

dhe pastaj me kujtohet nje poezi e shkurter e Lorkes:

Melankoli e vjeter

          Pejsazhi ka
cerge shekujsh.
Arkiv muzgu
e netesh.

- Federiko Gacia Lorka 

----------


## FLOWER

Dicka e panjohur me pret. po i hedh hapat drejt saj ashtu sic ben femija tek ngrihet perhere te pare ne kembe. do rrezohem thua, do mbahem fort pas mobiljeve e karrigeve qe mos bie? femija ecen me gezim edhe pse e di qe s'ka asnje shanc qe te ngihet ne kembe menjehere...
...sido qe te jete e rendesishme eshte qe te mesoje te ece... 


FLOWER  :Lulja3:

----------


## FLOWER

Degjoj jehonen e mendimeve te mia. zeri i brendshem eshte i vetmi qe me ben shoqeri. zhurma dhe vetem zhurma perreth meje, zhurma qe veshet e shpirtit tim nuk i degjojne. duan te me bejne shoqeri ne kete vetmi, duan te me gjejne shoqeri, por fizikja nuk e zevendeson dot shpirteroren. ka shpirtra qe enden gjithmone vetem edhe pse kane prane dike...

----------


## EDUARDI

aman mos ma copetoni shpirtin tim me ketoqe po shkruani flowers mos me beni qe te filloj me tragjedi

----------


## FLOWER

Ufffffaaaa, u lodhem nga kjo jete. eshte gjithmone njelloj. arrin dicka per te deshiruar nje tjeter; arrin dicka per ta humbur serisht dmth nje gur qe rrokulliset poshte sapo e cojme ne maje. ku valle e gjejne njerzit forcen per t'u ngritur ne mengjes kur e dine qe dita do perendoje, per te luftuar e perpjekur kur e dine qe s'do jene perjete ketu, per te enderruar kur e dine qe endrren s'e kapin dot kurre. a kane gjetur valle qellimin e kesaj jete apo vrapojne drejt finishit si ne nje gare ku kupa eshte nje rrase guri ku me i pasuri e blen mermer e i varfri zall? e kane kuptuar qe gjithcka qe shumezohet me zero del gjithmone zero? ne jemi te gjithe ne nje death row, ndryshimi qendron ne qelite-jete ku na kane futur. 

e imja s'durohet me, megjithese gjithmone ne vere hapen dritaret nga vapa dhe nga dritaret e qelise-jete time arrij te shikoj nje copez qiell-shije-parajse.

----------


## hope31

Flower, bukur i percjell mesazhet.

kam edhe une momente e dite qe perjetoj te njejtat ndjesi si ty, 
por shpesh arrij t'i kapercej me mendime te tjera pak me optimiste.
(kerkoj ndjese qe jane ne  english)

someone 
is very proud of you 
someone 
is thinking of you 
someone 
cares about you 
someone 
misses you 
someone 
wants to talk to you 
someone 
wants to be with you 
someone 
hopes you aren't in trouble 


Fjalia jote "ne jemi te gjithe ne nje death row, ndryshimi qendron ne qelite-jete ku na kane futur" eshte aq reale dhe e thene shume bukur. E vetmja rradhe besoj qe nuk merzitesh duke pritur, megjithese kjo varet edhe nga qelia ku ndodhesh.

----------


## FLOWER

> someone 
> is very proud of you 
> someone 
> is thinking of you 
> someone 
> cares about you 
> someone 
> misses you 
> someone 
> ...



do ishte mire qe ky someone te ishte i njejte me ate per te cilin ti mendon, te mungon, deshiron te jesh; nese jo s'ka vend per optimizem

----------


## FLOWER

Nerva te tendosura deri ne ulerime, shpirt i sfilitur duke u munduar te tregohet i forte, vetvete e sforcuar duke iu pershtatur normave dhe rregullave te ngurta te bashkejeteses, klithma qe vijne nga cdo fiber e lekures, lote qe grumbullohen ne fyt- e tille ndjehem: e lodhur nga keto njerez,e irrituar nga keto marredhenie, e lodhur dhe e merzitur nga kjo jete.

MUZIKE  dhe NATYRE, mire qe ekzistoni qe te me risillni deshiren per te ekzistuar...



ps. jam pesimiste, por jo fataliste. pastaj mesa duket nje tip si une e ka me te lehte te gjeje fjalet e duhura per te pershkruar ndjenjat negative, atehere kam shtysen per te shkruar. gjithe heret qe s'kam shkruajtur jam ndjere pak a shume mire  :buzeqeshje:         - per ato qe me shohin si shume pesimiste-

----------


## Anisela

> Degjoj jehonen e mendimeve te mia. zeri i brendshem eshte i vetmi qe me ben shoqeri. zhurma dhe vetem zhurma perreth meje, zhurma qe veshet e shpirtit tim nuk i degjojne. duan te me bejne shoqeri ne kete vetmi, duan te me gjejne shoqeri, por fizikja nuk e zevendeson dot shpirteroren. ka shpirtra qe enden gjithmone vetem edhe pse kane prane dike...


Nje shpirt binjak i yti...Flasim te njejten gjuhe qe eshte e pakuptueshme per nje pjese te madhe njerezish.....

----------


## Hyllien

Ngrijeni pak zerin kur te flisni, se mbase dhe ju kuptojne. 
Zerat e brendshem te çdokujt nuk i degjon kush veç vetvetes...dhe ajo e degjon te cunguar, te shkeputur e te mekur.

----------


## Helena78

> Nje shpirt binjak i yti...Flasim te njejten gjuhe qe eshte e pakuptueshme per nje pjese te madhe njerezish.....



Asgje nga ato qe shpreh FLOWER dhe Ti nuk jane te pakuptueshme per te tjeret por vecse secili prej nesh mundohet te te ngrej e te perkrahe forcat e tua dhe jo pesimizmin tende sepse atehere ndihma nuk ka kuptim. Nuk je e vetmja qe kalon te tilla gjendje, fakti eshte se nuk ke alternativ tjeter pervecse te gjesh forcat per ti thyer keto gjendje nese do te respektosh VETEN dhe jo ta meshirosh ATE.

Me perzemersi dhe deshiren per dite me te mira per TY!

----------


## Anisela

> Asgje nga ato qe shpreh FLOWER dhe Ti nuk jane te pakuptueshme per te tjeret por vecse secili prej nesh mundohet te te ngrej e te perkrahe forcat e tua dhe jo pesimizmin tende sepse atehere ndihma nuk ka kuptim. Nuk je e vetmja qe kalon te tilla gjendje, fakti eshte se nuk ke alternativ tjeter pervecse te gjesh forcat per ti thyer keto gjendje nese do te respektosh VETEN dhe jo ta meshirosh ATE.
> 
> Me perzemersi dhe deshiren per dite me te mira per TY!


Shume interesante pergjigja dhe ndihmesa jote!!!Te njejten strategji perdor dhe une me pacientet e mi!Jeni shume e mire!!Te uroj te jesh gjithmone e tille!Me respekt Anisela

----------


## viganv

*Shume te bukura keto Flower komplimetet e mija*

----------

